# Fidic Standard Letter



## CVLMASTER (13 سبتمبر 2007)

أقدم لكم نماذج الخطابات التي يحتاج المقاول أو الاستشاري التخاطب بها
أولا بواسطة المقاول


----------



## kingsize (14 سبتمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل ومشكور جدا
حياك الله وبياك وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك وجزاكم الله خيرا
وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المعظم:56:


----------



## CVLMASTER (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*ثانياً االتي يرسلها الاستشاري*

ثانياً االتي يرسلها الاستشاري


----------



## مهندس شآمي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع لا بل أكثر من رائع 

جهد مشكور


----------



## ramadan ali (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك*

كل عام وانت بخير والاهل جميعا بخير
وجزاك الله خير
رمضان على


----------



## xremas (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bolbol (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيراً*

جزاك الله خيراً
أقيم مشاركة رأيتها في هذا المنتدى منذ وقت طويل


----------



## eng.ayat (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## HHM (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر و رمضان كريم
هل لديك نماذج الخطابات التي يحتاجها رب العمل لمخاطبة المقاول أو الاستشاري ؟
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMED 19 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الهدية وربنا يجازيك خبرا عن كل الاعضاء


----------



## نجم 2007 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## CVLMASTER (1 أكتوبر 2007)

HHM قال:


> الف شكر و رمضان كريم
> هل لديك نماذج الخطابات التي يحتاجها رب العمل لمخاطبة المقاول أو الاستشاري ؟
> جزاك الله خيراً




السام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للأسف أخي فهذا كل ما لدي من نماذج مخطابات 
وأني في سبيلي للحصول علي كتاب هام جداً وهو
standard letters for building contractor

فمن يجدة يكون لي الخير في رفعه علي المنتدي


----------



## قلم معماري (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عوض الكريم صلاح ال (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا لك وربنا يجزيك عنا كثير الثواب


----------



## CVLMASTER (8 أكتوبر 2007)

لا شكر علي واجب


----------



## زياد سيد (8 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم .. واكثر من امثالكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Haythem (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## islamelgin (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا
موضوع المراسلات هام جدا جدا لأنها لابد وان تكون دقيقة للغاية نظرا لما تحمله من مضمون


----------



## معاوية المعمارى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله وتبارك الله...
جزاك الله عنا كل خير .....


----------



## dod_wow2000 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا بس ياريت تقول لنا المصدر


----------



## eng_houssam (17 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## تامرالمصرى (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا والسنتنا عاجزة عن الشكر فالله وحده قادر عن ان يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## said454 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الكراديسى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

اللهم تقبل منكم هذا المجهود الطيب :75:


----------



## mostafa elkadi (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## captinramos (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## راعي شبوة (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه
و مباركن عيدكم


----------



## ahbatrek (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الوفير

لكن تلاحظ فى المراسلات الخاصة بالاستشاري انها مرقمة فقط و لا يوجد بها فهرس للتعريف

شكرا جزيلا على النماذج القيمة و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## جمال السيد (24 أغسطس 2009)

ممتازة وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## lumsat (24 أغسطس 2009)

تم التحميل وجاري الاستفادة منهم جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## MouneerPMP (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## pmc (25 أغسطس 2009)

الملفات ممتازه جدا، شكرا لك


----------



## mustafasas (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هلوتس (25 أغسطس 2009)

جاري التحميل ومشكور جدا
حياك الله وبياك وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك وجزاكم الله خيرا
وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المعظم


----------



## elnour2006 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير.لقد بحثت كثيرا عن هذه النمازج.


----------



## نور81 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مفيد جدا


----------



## حمود عابدين (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا


----------



## ibrahimelmogy (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع
انا ادرس ال fidic الان واعتقد ان هذه الملفات سوف تكون مفيدة جدا
شكرا للاخ الكريم 
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## Eng.A1 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ملفات رائعه شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## cables engineer (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الملفات القيمة


----------



## managment (26 ديسمبر 2009)

احسن الله البك


----------



## العضوم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## haithammoftah (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً 
فعلا الموضوع مهم والنماذج ممتازة 
ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

CVLMASTER قال:


> السام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> للأسف أخي فهذا كل ما لدي من نماذج مخطابات
> وأني في سبيلي للحصول علي كتاب هام جداً وهو
> standard letters for building contractor
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا شكراً جزيلا على الموضوع المهم 
ثانيا: أعتذر للزميل صاحب الموضوع حيث أنني قد أضفت هذه الملفات في موضوع خاص بي ولم أنتبه إلى هذا الموضوع وهي نفس الملفات التى رفعها الزميل االفاضل وله فضل السبق 

وإليكم كتاب 
standard letters for building contractor
الإصدار الثالث


----------



## alhamzi m (15 يناير 2011)

اريد كتاب في الجسور


----------



## islamelgin (18 أبريل 2011)

عزيزى alhamzi يمكنك تحميل كتاب GUIDELINES FOR BRIDGE DESIGN من الرابط التالى

http://www.2shared.com/document/UOj6Y8Bm/GuidelinesBridgeDesign.html​


----------



## كوثر علي (18 أبريل 2011)

حلوة الخطابات كثير وواضحة ومباشرة يعطيك العافية واستفدت منها كمعلومة


----------



## osz (18 أبريل 2011)

وجدته يا سيدي في الرابط التالي 
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?=&threadid=235188
ورابط تحميل الكتاب في فورشيرد
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/oeLIAXJo/IUP6ASh3.html


----------



## عليما (20 أبريل 2011)

thanks kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## سيف سلومي (23 مايو 2011)

اخويه الله يحفضك هذا الكتاب والمشاركه كلش بيها فائده


----------



## سيف سلومي (23 مايو 2011)

اهم من التصاميم نفسها لان هسه الهندسه تعتمد على المراسلات اكثر من التصميم


----------



## adeb11 (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر لك وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد كمال احمد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي موضوع ممتاز كنت ابحث عنه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (8 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## A.kamel (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير.


----------



## mezohazoma (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Mohamed ghellali (30 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي انت مشكور...


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاسد الاسود (17 مارس 2013)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mos (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جـزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غيضان (30 أبريل 2015)

الله يجزيك الخير يا رب


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (1 مايو 2015)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## SAIFASAD (7 مارس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا أكرمك الله


----------

